# European River Cruising



## Ironwood (Aug 25, 2010)

We are just beginning to think about an 8-10 day European River Cruise to celebrate our 30th next year with April 2011, or more probably next fall the most likely timing.  We were originally thinking of spending our time in Paris and parts nearby, but I like the thought of seeing a few counties without having to change hotels.  We have never rivercruised.   I've searched through TUG, TA and Cruise Critic for commentary, and have the distinct impression it is more unpredictable than ocean cruising, everything from breakdowns to high/low water to running aground or minor collisions and finishing your tour by bus.  But, daily excursions and generally quieter cruising than most of ocean going vessels would appeal.  Reviews on most of the major European cruise lines are quite mixed, with reports ranging from quite positive to 'would never cruise with them again'.  Tauck seems to have the most consistent reviews, but they also appear to have the most expensive tours, and everyone in the few video clips I found on their site and YouTube looks 75 and older!  Price will be a consideration, and we need to get the best bang for the buck.  Any suggestions, as to which cruise outfits we should focus on?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2010)

Note that Easter is April 24th next year, so to get the best price you will want to avoid the week before and after.  For the best price you should go off-season.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Denise, our only chance to get away for two weeks together would be late March/early April or more likely in the fall next year, but we wouldn't be able to book anything until early 2011 when we will have a better sense of vacation schedules.  We will have to search for our best deals once we know when we can get away for two weeks.  Just wondering which cruise lines experienced TUG european river cruisers would recommend.  The Rhine/Rhone and Moselle trips appeal most.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2010)

Take a look at the Cruising TUGgers thread in the stickies in the TUG Lounge. One TUGger is offering a free glass of wine and Gnome magnet if you'll go with them.  I can attest they are a fun bunch.

Jim Ricks

P.S. LOML and I have self committed to a 'tulip time' river cruise in Spring 2012. No details yet but we'll post on Cruising TUGgers Yahoo group when that comes together.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 25, 2010)

"We watched a TV production on a Danube cruise. It looked like a geezer convention. Wheelchairs/walkers all over"

Thanks Jim...I hadn't read the TUG Lounge cruising threads in the stickies, and I'll now keep an eye on those threads.  Lifted a comment from one of your posts there...and that is exactly the sort of cruise I don't want!   While I am now rather thinning on top, I am far from ready to cruise with a mostly geriatric set!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 25, 2010)

Another question about river cruising in Europe.....are there last minute deals as with ocean cruising?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> Another question about river cruising in Europe.....are there last minute deals as with ocean cruising?



Yes. Here's one I got today: http://www.gate1travel.com/thedeal/...in&advid=FAAE013E-84F3-4594-821F-C58C50198964

Thanks for the 'Geezer Convention' quote. Grand Circle Travel, who sponsored that video, caters to the senior crowd, but all in all, I think the river cruises appeal to an older, quieter set. I suppose this is partly due to the higher cost and the greater amount of included features. We are in the pre-geezer set, and are looking forward to seeing tulips in bloom.... Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2010)

As a Geezer myself, I resemble that remark.  

I have often considered a Rhine (or other River Cruise). In fact, we had planned a Rhine cruise a few years ago when I snapped my Achilles tendon on a fall when the ladder broke. Still manged to spend three months skiing later that year anyway. 

One thing that has deterred me is the potential interruptions caused by flooding and other mishaps on the rivers. Now we are content to just pick a city or two (depending on where we can get FF Tickets) and stay there since we have been to Europe many times now.

If you want to take a more leisurely trip and see several sites as well, I recommend Grand European Tours www.getours.com who have what they call Super Leisure trips. They spend two and sometimes three days in each city on the trip. I really enjoyed the one by train through Europe though I don't see it right away on their web site. They also have River Cruises as well. I did note some two for one deals for this winter and I suspect they have the same thing in other seasons as well.

Another option is to take a day trip on the Rhine. We did that one year and it was a nice day out break. Still another is a narrow boat on the canals of England.

BTW, ages on the tours I took with GET seemed to be around 55 with some younger and some older. 

Cheers


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks x3 skier:  I wish we had the luxury of a leisurely trip to Europe, but we'll only be able to put together two weeks max.  I'm not partial to escorted tours as we like to explore on our own and will often walk 10/15 km on outings without being tied to the pace of a group.  While I am recently retired, my wife who is now the principal breadwinner in the family still has a few years to go, and can't get away for an extended period...and with ailing mothers, we have been sticking close to home for the past year or so.  I am just beginning to investigate ways of exploring Europe next year on a budget within a two week period and river cruising seems to offer a lot of scenery without changing hotels, along with in-town excursions every day.   
At the risk of taking this thread off track, I see you are a skier with a foot in Colorado.  I've heard mention of a resort or two that offer free skiing early in the season to skiers with confirmed lodging.  Do you know of any such resorts in Colorado?  Someone on a Canadian skiing chat site I contribute to was asking recently, with no response.  Thanks.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> At the risk of taking this thread off track, I see you are a skier with a foot in Colorado.  I've heard mention of a resort or two that offer free skiing early in the season to skiers with confirmed lodging.  Do you know of any such resorts in Colorado?  Someone on a Canadian skiing chat site I contribute to was asking recently, with no response.  Thanks.



The only one I know is Teluride who usually offers such a deal. Most have early rates (and late season) that are quite a bit cheaper that the rest of the season. Frankly, you get what you pay for as at least in Steamboat, my home base for the ski season, the skiing is pretty limited until around Christmas time most years even though the first day is Friday after thanksgiving.

One way to do it fairly cheap is to get a Season pass to either Copper or Winter Park which the last time they emailed me was around $350. Check their web sites.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> Thanks x3 skier:  I wish we had the luxury of a leisurely trip to Europe, but we'll only be able to put together two weeks max.  I'm not partial to escorted tours as we like to explore on our own and will often walk 10/15 km on outings without being tied to the pace of a group.
> Thanks.



The GET operation allows you a lot of freedom to do your own thing. Most stops have optional tours or you can go your own way.

Whatever you decide, Europe is a fascinating place. If you want to save money, try places in Eastern Europe like the Czech Republic, Poland and other former Soviet Bloc nations. Great site seeing and cheaper by far than London, Paris, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice x3...I did look at most of the major river cruises including eastern Europe, but I think our preference would be something on the Rhine/Rhone/Moselle rivers and once we know when we can get away, I'll focus on tour groups that package air out of Toronto.  We were last in London/Paris four years ago and found it pricey.
I'll pass the Teluride suggeston on to the skiing forum I am active on.  We are booked for 5 days at Mt. Tremblant this coming March and aside from a few outings on our local hills, that may be it for the coming season.


----------

